# Wie bekommt man heraus welche maximale Größe die SATA-Festplatte haben kann die das Board unterstützt ?



## MichaelG (7. Januar 2018)

*Wie bekommt man heraus welche maximale Größe die SATA-Festplatte haben kann die das Board unterstützt ?*

Will meine 2 TB Platte in nächster Zeit rausschmeißen und eine größere einbauen. Finde aber nirgendwo eine Info (weder auf der HP von MSI noch im Handbuch), wieviel TB die neue SATA-Festplatte (klassisch, nicht SSD) maximal haben darf, die mein Mainboard (MSI Gaming M3 mit Z170A Chipsatz) noch unterstützt. Ich tendiere aktuell zur neuen Seagate Ironwolf mit 12 TB Kapazität, bin mir aber unsicher, ob das Bios bei der Größe überhaupt noch mitmacht oder ob ich bezüglich der Kapazität ein paar Etagen tiefer einsteigen muß, weil das Bios irgendwo eine Grenze setzt. Bzw. gibt es solche Grenzen bei den Festplattengrößen überhaupt noch ?


----------



## svd (7. Januar 2018)

Hängt das nicht irgendwie davon ab, ob du die Partitionen im MBR- oder GPT-Stil partitionierst?
MBR hat eben diese 2TB-Beschränkung, GPT irgendetwas Irres, braucht zum Booten aber UEFI, was bei deinem Board ja eh nicht das Problem ist.

(Das ist jetzt bloß gefährliches Halbwissen, hehe.)


----------



## MichaelG (7. Januar 2018)

UEFI hat mein Board. Ich denke wenn man NTFS formatiert ist die Größe Banane ? Mir gehts nur darum, daß das Bios die HDD auch erkennt und mal fiktiv gesponnen nicht nur 6 TB anzeigt wenn die Platte das doppelte hat. Wie formatiere ich überhaupt mit GPT ? Hat das am Ende Auswirkungen auf die Betriebsart ? Die HDD ist ja nicht die Systemplatte sondern nur das Datengrab.  Als Systemplatte bleibt ja meine Samsung SSD mit 250 GB.


----------



## Spiritogre (7. Januar 2018)

Ich denke auch, die Größe ist relativ egal nur wird Windows u.U. die interne Platte nicht automatisch erkennen und man muss sie erst auf GPT umwandeln, warum die Hersteller das nicht von Haus machen ist mir ein Rätsel. Hatte das letztens mit einer neuen 5TB Platte.

In der Systemsteuerung auf Computerverwaltung in die Datenträgerverwaltung dort wo man die Festplatten partitioniert und dann beim ausgewählten Laufwerk unten wo die Balken sind links daneben im Feld wo "Datenträger 1" etc. steht mit Rechtsklick.


----------



## MichaelG (7. Januar 2018)

Thx. Da werde ich das dann mal riskieren.   Die 12 TB HDD reizt ungemein. Die 2 TB sind ständig chronisch voll.


----------



## nuuub (8. Januar 2018)

> UEFI hat mein Board.



Das bedeutet nicht dass du auch eine UEFI Installation hast. Wenn du von der DVD Installierst, und über BIOS reingehst, werden dir zwei Möglichkeiten angezeigt von der DVD zu booten, die normale Installation und die UEFI Installation. Hast du nichts geändert und F10/Enter gedrückt, wird Windows "normal" Installiert.

Andere Frage,

warum keine externe Festplatten?

Als es bei mir knapp mit dem Platz wurde, holte ich mir einen USB Hub mit Ein/Aus Schalter, und 4 externe 2,5 Zoll Festplatten.

https://www.amazon.de/Atolla-4-port...515417514&sr=8-1&keywords=usb+hub+ausschalter

https://www.amazon.de/Toshiba-Canvi...=8-3&keywords=2+5+zoll+externe+festplatte+2tb

Vorteile sind klar, schalte die Platten nur an wenn ich sie brauche, und ich kann sie mitnehmen wohin ich will.

Wenn du mit den Daten ständig arbeiten musst, wird USB3.0 auf Dauer zu langsam, aber als Datengrab? Warum nicht.


----------



## MichaelG (8. Januar 2018)

Es geht doch um eine 2. Festplatte. Ist es dabei nicht Wurst wie WIN auf der SSD installiert wurde ?


----------



## nuuub (8. Januar 2018)

> Es geht doch um eine 2. Festplatte. Ist es dabei nicht Wurst wie WIN auf der SSD installiert wurde ?



Richtig. Habe auch nicht geschrieben dass du UEFI dazu brauchst. Wollte nur anmerken dass es egal ist ob dein Mainboard UEFI hat, wenn du keine UEFI Installation durchgeführt hast.
Was du brauchst, ist ein 64-Bit System, was du bestimmt auch hast.

Spiritogre hat ja schon geschrieben wie du zu der GPT Partition kommst. Ausführen -> "diskmgmt.msc" eingeben, rechts klick auf Datenträger.


----------

